# Theoretical 30 gallon Tiger barb stocking?



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I would go heavily planted and add a nice school of Furcata rainbows, or Gerts even. Tiger barbs can get pretty big, and personally, have never actually been a fan- but that's just me. I love big/long tanks with lots of little fish. 
I think rainbows would be an excellent choice for a planted tank.
Also, not sure if it's tiger barbs, as I don't study them as I have no interest in them, but if you'r going to go high-tech planted, I have read that barbs like to eat and nibble at plants and I would take that into consideration.

But yeah, I have never owned, but I do want a 20long, or a custum 25-30long.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm one for the big/long tanks, but not the little fish. The huge schools are fun to look at but I just can't get into them for some reason. Anything under the size of a quarter just doesnt have any personality for me.

Ugh, the last thing I need is another fish prone for plants, my goldfish have pretty much ruined all patience for dealing with nibbly fish.

If you're not looking for anything perticularly tall, the measurements on a 33 gallon long have always looked pretty cool to me. I would've actually gotten something like that over the 20 gallon long but I got the 20 for free, not gonna argue. 

/OT post is OT


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Please don't get a single clown loach. They are very social fish and it would be miserable alone and in such a small tank.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree a school of extremely active Tiger barbs is too much for 20 gals. Also, do not combine them with corys! The corys might very well end up completely de-finned.

Clown loaches grow over a foot long and need enormous tanks. Trying to re-home monster fish is very difficult, since these loaches do need to be in a school, requiring a bigger tank than most people have.


----------



## Mutant Fish (Dec 28, 2008)

I wouldn't get the clown loach, they will school with your tiger barbs but like to be with their own kind. They can get up to 16 inches if they are kept in a good environment. Tiger Barbs might be aggressive to the Corys as they are semi-aggressive.I wouldn't try to mix them with community fish. If the tank will heavily planted then they might not be so aggressive if there is lots of room to swim and hide. Clown Loaches are known to sometimes rip up and dig in roots. If you wanted you could put other kinds of barbs in the tank as i found out they will get along with other barbs, hope this helps.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

None of the other barbs appeal to me, So it's pretty much just narrowed down to only tiger barbs at this point?


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> would there be any other fish that would be able to deal with tiger barbs?


If you do the 30 gallon with 6 - 7 Tiger barbs, and want a good tankmate for them, the Red Tailed Black shark is able to hold his own if given a cave at one end.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Be warned though, as much as the Redtail Black Shark is an attractive fish, it will also outgrow a 30gl in no time given proper care- and I'm assuming you give all your fish proper care, so yeah.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

seAdams said:


> If you do the 30 gallon with 6 - 7 Tiger barbs, and want a good tankmate for them, the Red Tailed Black shark is able to hold his own if given a cave at one end.


Not in a tank that size. Semi-aggressive fish such as loaches, Tiger barbs, FW sharks and some of the Gourami species are best suited for larger aquariums.

If you're dead-set on Tiger barbs, the only potential tankmate I can recommend are Danios.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> Be warned though, as much as the Redtail Black Shark is an attractive fish, it will also outgrow a 30gl in no time given proper care- and I'm assuming you give all your fish proper care, so yeah.


I do my best, and my 7" goldfish doesnt seem to be complaining. 



Raul-7 said:


> Not in a tank that size. Semi-aggressive fish such as loaches, Tiger barbs, FW sharks and some of the Gourami species are best suited for larger aquariums.
> 
> If you're dead-set on Tiger barbs, the only potential tankmate I can recommend are Danios.


Would Pearl Danios or Blue Danios work? And if so, how many of them?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

any fast & semi aggressive fish will do.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

You CAN safely keep Tiger barbs in a community provided you only house them with other species that are also semi-aggressive and will stand up for themselves. Serpae tetras anyone? They go beautifully together.
But Tigers are very active. I have mine in a 79 gal and they use ALL the space except maybe the absolute top of the tank. Have you considered something completely different? Maybe one of the smaller varieties of rainbow?

And I've never had a problem with my Tiger barbs nibbling my plants. Granted, they eat everything else I put in - very greedy little pigs


----------

